# Need Controller Advice for Electric Chair



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm new to the technology side of haunting, and this year I'm adding an electric chair that I will have ToTs sit in. I want to be able to hit a switch and have the vibrating mechanism, strobe light, and stored sound effects instantly work at once with no other intervention from me. From the little bit of research I've done so far, a controller will do that, correct?

The only other requirements I can think of is that I do want it to store mp3's and have a line out for speakers ( I have amplified speakers), and I'd like for it to be able to handle the load of the vibrating motor (sander), lights, flashcrackers, etc....not sure if this is a concern or not.

They are a bit pricey, so I wanted to get recommendations on brand and model I should get for this application.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

There are plenty of ways to go with this, it all depends on your DIY experience, especially with electronics.

Since you say you're new to the technology, I'm going to assume you don't know much about electronics or computer programming. So I'd suggest one of the controllers from one of these companies:

Monster Guts - Their new "Raw Brain" controllers:
http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=303

Fright Ideas - They make the "PicoBoo" controllers:
http://www.frightideas.com/

These controllers are all "stand-alone" button-bangers, which means that you program the scene by clicking on buttons on the controller.

Of the two, I think the Monster Guts Raw Brain 4 might be your best bet - the new Monster Guts controllers support MP3 sounds played back from an SD chip.

FYI, there are a couple of similar boards sold here on the forum by members, but as a beginner they may assume more knowledge about the subject than you have.

Whatever you settle on, I'd spend the extra money to get the bigger unit that can control more outputs. For example, both the Raw Brain 4 and the PicoBoo Plus can control four different items such as lights, vibrating motor, etc while playing back SFX. The smaller models only control two things and that could be limiting.

However, if you have a friend who knows how to program computers and can hook up electronics (and is willing to help you on this!), then you're in a different area and can spend less and get more.

Jeff


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

Over at Animated Prop Systems (pimpmyprop.com) the AP2 MP3 player (pimpmyprop.com/AP2Details.htm) have a trigger input to start the MP-3 audio and output to drive a reply switch to fire up the lights, strobes and effects. The unit can delay from 5 seconds to 5 minutes before letting another trigger fire up the unit. Oh yes, it's only $50. Just added one or more reply modules to convert the digital output of board to switch on the lights and other effects stuff. (Look on ebay for "5V relay modules".)

If you need something with programmable on/off relays try the PC2/PC4 Prop Controllers With Audio ($129/$149). It will do recording up to 9 minutes of relay (2 or 4) actions synchronized to an MP3 audio track for controlling lights, motors or other devices.

I've used his stuff before and works well and on the lower cost side then other Haunt suppliers.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

What Cory is asking for would both control various props and play music, so the PC2/PC4 boards seem to be the answer. These are very similar to the other options I mentioned and are priced in the same range.

http://pimpmyprop.com/PC2_PC4ControllerDetails.htm

The AP2 would only let you turn on a prop (or group of props) all at once, together, which could work but limits your options.


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

Are there significant differences between the Boobox Flex and the PC2/PC4 controllers?

What would be the easiest way to wire up a sander to a controller? Strip the wires and plug into the solid state outputs?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

As far as the sander, I would cut one of the wires, black or white, and run one side into one relay (channel) of the controller, and plug it into an outlet. Just use the relay as a switch. 

I haven't used a Monster Guts controller, so right now if I had to choose one controller to use for an electric chair, and still have an eye for future use and flexibility, I would go with the Picoboo Plus. I like the reaction times, and the ease of use. Down the line, you can use air line restrictions and other cheats to run more on the same number of channels. For instance, you can run two dc coil solenoids on the same relay, and use speed control mufflers ( I love them ) to make it appear as if two air cylinders are running at different speeds, so like a neck right/left and an arm and it doesn't look synchronized. Which has nothing to do with what you asked, but I felt like saying it made me look pretty smart. And that's important to me. =)

The boo box flex would rock with an AC Relay expansion, then you wouldn't have to cut all your AC cords, wire them to the relays, then still plug them into the power, the AC relay would do it for you, but it still costs more to do sort of the same thing. Power strip and wire cutting and Plus, versus cost of Flex and cost of AC relay. Still, the AC relay would be quick enough and versatile enough, maybe worth it.


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, guys!


----------



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you want to have everything operating at once - on/off only - or do you want individual items to cycle in sequence? If you want a programmable show, then the controllers are the way to go. If you are just cycling on and off, you can have your sound effect playing on an iPod or other MP3 player on a continuous loop, and then just use powered computer speakers. Since everything else is A/C, then you could just use any switchable A/C power source such as a surge protector or switched power strip. Plug everything in, and voila, single switch operation. Way cheaper than a controller and all of the required A/C relays. Again, it all depends on your desired effect, but sometimes KISS is still a great principle.


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

Time to revisit this now that Halloween is over. I can resume planning for next year.


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

Snort, I do just want everything to come on at once with a flip of one switch. I thought about just using a power strip for the sander, lights, and sounds, but my biggest concern is if the sound be instantaneous. I dont have any devices that will play a sound instantly when power is delivered.


----------



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

Cory,

The cheap and simple way to have instant sound is to control only the power to your speakers (if using powered computer speakers) while the sound effect runs on a continuous loop. You can pick up a set of computer speakers pretty cheap, and they'll be more than loud enough for your purposes. That way you don't have to worry about a triggerable media player. I've done this using hacked motion sensor security lights and it works great, but any sort of switch, manual or automatic can work the same way.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Snort said:


> Cory,
> 
> I've done this using hacked motion sensor security lights and it works great, but any sort of switch, manual or automatic can work the same way.


I am a big fan of the motion sensor security light hack. Very easy to do and can be used to control multiple props within reason.

I have always used it for only lights, but it is a great idea for sound. Especially since those motion detector sound units from dealers sell for $100.

.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

ATLfun said:


> I am a big fan of the motion sensor security light hack. Very easy to do and can be used to control multiple props within reason.
> 
> I have always used it for only lights, but it is a great idea for sound. Especially since those motion detector sound units from dealers sell for $100.
> 
> .


I used the motion lights this year too. I wired my so that I could have on socket always hot and one to cut on when motion was sensed. I went further to run a three lead wire to a junction box with two receptacles. Same this here, one always hot and one cuts on to motion. I used a 10-15' piece of orange extension cord for the lead. Cheap MP3 with hours of the same sound hooked into powered computer speakers that only cut on when motion was sensed. Used an old Motorola USB power supply to power MP3 player. Works well.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Cory said:


> and I'd like for it to be able to handle the load of the vibrating motor (sander),


Have you considered going pneumatic for the vibration? It's alot scarier (vibration and sound). Ebay has alot of them fairly and are pretty reasonable... I'm not sure a sander would be effective enough... just a thought...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-G-1-4-...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac4e67d0e










good luck!


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Never seen one of those. Any video in action


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Haunt31 used it in their Electric chair ride for Halloween. You might use this as reference material for yours...

Omar's Haunted Trail was good enough to archive a lot of these before they went down. I don't dig the PDF security and watermarks that much though.

http://www.haunt31.com/How_To/electric%20chair.htm

Only video I could find of it is this one...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRC6ySd-Ky8

We use these on grain chutes unloading boats to keep flow moving... the large ones will rattle your teeth out... You just need an effect... lol


----------

